# Axe men over Allready?



## sgrizz (Mar 12, 2013)

Does anyone know if the series is done? The last 2 sundays it hasnt been on the history channel. Did they switch nights or channels?


----------



## Gologit (Mar 12, 2013)

I think it died of embarrassment.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 12, 2013)

Darn.


----------



## garyischofield (Mar 12, 2013)

*what a disappointment*

The fact that it lasted as long as it did is a true miracle.The portrayal of "logging professionals"in that show makes "The Three Stooges " seem like mensa candidates.A true farce.


----------



## TPA (Mar 12, 2013)

It's not unusual for some History series to take a couple of weeks off. Top Gear is known for taking 3-4 months off within a season. I don't think the season is done.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 12, 2013)

It was over before it even started.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 13, 2013)

If you guys are having axe man withdrawls, Gabe tipped over his new feller buncher the other day,no it wont be on the show,he actually does log in real life.


----------



## MiracleRepair (Mar 13, 2013)

TPA said:


> It's not unusual for some History series to take a couple of weeks off. Top Gear is known for taking 3-4 months off within a season. I don't think the season is done.



History channel's version of top gear is a very poor copy of the original, I can't watch it.


----------



## garyischofield (Mar 13, 2013)

*no withdrawal here*

I venture a quick peek at Axemen on rare occasions only to confirm my avoidance of it.


----------



## luvatenor (Mar 13, 2013)

*Next episode*

I read on the history channel that the episodes will resume on April 7-hope that helps.


----------



## sgrizz (Mar 13, 2013)

luvatenor said:


> I read on the history channel that the episodes will resume on April 7-hope that helps.



Thanks guys for you helpin answer my question. 
I do agree it is way out of hand now but over the weekend i was watching the first axemen season one on the history channels site and realized how bad it has gotten now. 
Trx250r180 how did you hear about gabe tipping over his machine?


----------



## echoshawn (Mar 13, 2013)

Really miss having Browning on the show. The old man did some amazing hand felling. Seems now its who can be the biggest clown. I've been on plenty of real logging sites, and while they did have their fun, they were nothing like the out of control circuses you see on the show anymore. I bet half of them are decent, respectable companies, just putting on a show for the camera.


----------



## CLINT-THE-GREAT (Mar 18, 2013)

MiracleRepair said:


> History channel's version of top gear is a very poor copy of the original, I can't watch it.



So true, in fact my fiance refuses to call it Top Gear and calls it American Car Guys because it is not anything close to the UK version.

-The Great


----------



## roberte (Mar 18, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> If you guys are having axe man withdrawls, Gabe tipped over his new feller buncher the other day,no it wont be on the show,he actually does log in real life.



Gee, Im not shocked by any of the above statement. Whatev, the camera crew had the day off or it wasnt in the "script". I m more of a Craig fan.
I have Axe man the live version 4 days a week anyway, without all the drama and commercial breaks.


----------



## hardy steve (Mar 21, 2013)

They were just here in my area. Havnt watched in awhile but Shelby just bought a custom pirate ship. There's a guy who builds them and runs the Mississippi River. Discover taped the sale test run the whole 9. Now there going to tape the boat running to louisana .I don't know I'd they've left yet. So sounds like at least one more episode  not sure how pirating fits into wood business, but that's tv


----------



## DarthTater (Mar 23, 2013)

The stupidity returns on April 7th......


----------



## blumtn969 (Mar 30, 2013)

*not over yet*



roberte said:


> Gee, Im not shocked by any of the above statement. Whatev, the camera crew had the day off or it wasnt in the "script". I m more of a Craig fan.
> I have Axe man the live version 4 days a week anyway, without all the drama and commercial breaks.



Looks like its gona be on again tomorrow night. I think there gona run a pickup over the edge of the landing or something like that. Then someone will be pissed and then you guessed it a fistfight.


----------



## roberte (Mar 30, 2013)

blumtn969 said:


> Looks like its gona be on again tomorrow night. I think there gona run a pickup over the edge of the landing or something like that. Then someone will be pissed and then you guessed it a fistfight.



What, the yarder breaking down wasn't in the script, broken cable, smashing a saw, fire.....


----------



## squirrel101 (Mar 30, 2013)

I gave up on Ax men the middle of the second season. Haven't watched since. First season was OK. If they'd drop the contrived drama I'd watch again, but drama is what they think sells. 

The real good stuff is on YouTube - Real Oregon Loggers, A Day in the Woods, the 1987 KCTS series... someone should release those on DVD.


----------

